# Rust issue in car hitch... what to do?!



## miserkris1 (Jun 6, 2017)

Hello all mine is a 2014 Acura MDX I installed the original hitch from Acura 3 years ago have been using the bike rack every year and removing it in winter and fall. 

I'm noticing some Rust developing and I have some small pieces chipping off very thin pieces.

What do I spray this with or how do I treat it should I paint it?

I have a can of corrosion X can I use it?

At this rate I'm afraid the whole thing might fall apart in a couple of years ....

Did anyone see rust in this? I even cover it's mouth with Acura bushing... in winter. 

Someone advised this is the best: 

https://www.eastwood.com/eastwood-r...MIisOXiK6q4wIVzkwNCh3LhgfEEAYYASABEgKywvD_BwE

I've currently sprayed liberally this product(pic attached)....4 days ago its still slimy after 4 days can't paint over it


Pls advice thx 
Kris


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

It will take 40 years before it fails.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

If it was mine I would just wire brush the loose stuff and paint with rust paint like Tremclad or Rustoleum.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I would use something like Loctite Extend before painting.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

If you clean it up and prime/paint it now it shouldn't be an issue. I once bought a vehicle that was used to tow a boat and enough steel had flaked off of the inside of the receiver that when you plugged in the hitch it wobbled. When it gets that bad you need to replace it.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

It actually doesn't look that bad, certainly not compared to the one on the 12 year old truck I just sold. That 'corrosion stop' you applied is a coating that serves as an oxygen barrier and you will have to remove it or wait for nature to do it if you want to paint it. Removing the loose stuff and applying 'rust paint' or the stuff Neal posted should do it.


----------



## miserkris1 (Jun 6, 2017)

lenaitch said:


> It actually doesn't look that bad, certainly not compared to the one on the 12 year old truck I just sold. That 'corrosion stop' you applied is a coating that serves as an oxygen barrier and you will have to remove it or wait for nature to do it if you want to paint it. Removing the loose stuff and applying 'rust paint' or the stuff Neal posted should do it.


In that case I'll connect the rack again, remove bike rack over winter, next spring I'll do what neal suggested!


So where is that corrosion stop used then.. it's always goo and slimy so maybe where it's water exposure always? Like boats? 
Obviously can't paint over it!


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

miserkris1 said:


> In that case I'll connect the rack again, remove bike rack over winter, next spring I'll do what neal suggested!
> 
> 
> So where is that corrosion stop used then.. it's always goo and slimy so maybe where it's water exposure always? Like boats?
> Obviously can't paint over it!



I can only guess it is for use on surfaces that people don't intend to, or can't, paint. In your case it might be good for the inside of the receiver, although the stuff Neal posted would probably work there too.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

I will try to remember to ask about the painty stuff my husband had gotten for our 20' trailer project. You just gave it a quick stiff brushing, quick sand, and brush/roll the stuff on, ate rust or something I think it was. It was really stinky, but the one rail I managed to do still looks great some 10 years later. Maybe I'll get pics later too. 

I think you just grind/sand/brush off the rust then paint with rust inhibiting paint traditionally, like everyone else is sayin


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

I soak mine with WD-40

After each car wash or rain.


----------



## romeojk27 (Jul 26, 2018)

I agree with those who say to wire brush it and paint it with something like Rustoleum flat black. Make sure you clean off all that lubricant you just sprayed on first. 

I’ve had a few hitches and trailers and it always looked nice and new with a fresh coat of paint


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

My husband doesn't remember what the stuff was called, he said it was probably a bit too extreme for your receiver though. He suggests the scrape and paint, that'll give you some time with it. Sandblasting and painting would be best, but at that point, you might as well replace the thing since you're taking it off anyway. He says in the future you gotta get on hitch rust straight away. (He works on hitches, RVs, etc.)


----------

